# as I get older my fish finder gets smaller HELP



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

I have a lowrance hds-5 on my boat and the older I get it is sometime hard for me to see when it is on split screen. I am thinking of adding a hds-8 with structure scan, and mounting it right above the hds-5. That way when I am on erie I can split screen the hds-8 on fish finder and down scan, and use the whole screen of the hds-5 for my maps/charter. I also fish a lot of central ohio lakes so I through the side scan might come in to play. Dose this sound like a good idea, or should I be looking at something else. Any ideas would be great Thanks.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Might want to invest in a good pair of glasses. A lot cheaper than a hds-8! Lol!


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

Good idea... There's some real good deals out there.....except I think the lowrance rebate just ended...


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

I also have a five inch screen, almost always on split screen. Couple this with 60 year old eyes and things are not so clear. It's not so bad on the plotter side, but the finder side can be a challenge. My cheaters are usually on my cap or not very far away. What helps me, others will disagree, is use the custom depth range and set the high and low so as to utilize the whole half screen. If I don't, I may be trying to look at half of the half. Not very easy for me.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

If you can afford it do it! I have two 8 inch screen, I don't have old eyes but when i'm running hard on Erie you need that big screen to see fish and where you are going. I originally had a HDS-7 and got rid of it after one trip.


----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

well I picked up the hds-8, had a good deal on them at cabelas. Thanks for the help, can't wait to get it on the ranger and get on the lake. Good fishing to all.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I have an older lowrance lcx 38 c hd with the 8" screen and I would never be happy with a smaller screen.
sherman


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

I have a 12" Standard Horizion CPV550 I just added a Low elite7 hdi I like the 7 because of the wide screen. I love the 12" on gps or sonar full screen, I can see the 12" from the back of my 23' Parker I am 68 I know about the eye thing.


----------

